# Firefox 11 et plugin Adobe reader sous Lion



## cordialjack (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je m'aperçois depuis quelques jours que je ne peux plus ouvrir un lien .pdf directement dans Firefox 11.0.

Dans Préférences de ce navigateur, il est spécifié que pour afficher un "Adobe Acrobat PDF Document" il utilise "Adobe Acrobat NPAPI Plug-in, version 10.1.3 (dans Firefox)"
Ma version installée d'Adobe Reader X : 10.1.3

Je suis sous Lion 10.7.3.

Il semble que les fréquentes maj Mozilla aient zappé ce plugin Adobe pour Firefox ?
Revenir à la version 9.4 d'A.Reader ne me semble pas intéressant..(C'est ce que j'ai pu lire au détour de recherches internet sur la version 10.1.3 d'A.A. NPAPI Plug-in)

Ceci étant, avec Safari, pas de problème...
Mais bon, avant de décider d'abandonner Firefox, je souhaiterais comprendre et résoudre ce bug éventuellement...

Si vous avez déjà une explication/solution, je vous en serai très reconnaissant.


----------



## magicPDF (22 Avril 2012)

Je ne sais pas comment tu faisais avant car à ma connaissance Firefox pour Mac n'affiche pas les PDF, il sous-traite toujours à Adobe Reader (ou autre logiciel lecteur de PDF).

D'ailleurs le _PDF Plug-in for Firefox on Macintosh_ est encore en version beta :
http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/acrobat_ittools.html
Attention : il ne fonctionne qu'en mode 32 bits.


----------



## cordialjack (22 Avril 2012)

Pardon de n'avoir posté au bon endroit...

Merci pour ce commentaire pertinent.

Jusqu'ici, je pouvais ouvrir les liens .pdf lorsqu'ils étaient proposés dans une page web sous Firefox.
J'avoue ne pas avoir fait attention avec quelle application, cela se déroulait....mais ce devait être, comme tu le fais remarquer, directement via Adobe Reader (je n'ai pas, sur mon MBP, d'autres applications dédiées sauf..Aperçu qui peut lire les PDF).

Toujours est-il que je pouvais "lire" ces PDF...Aujourd'hui, ce n'est plus le cas...
Soit c'est une récente maj d'Adobe Reader qui refuse une "compatibilité" avec Firefox 11, soit c'est autre chose...?

Mais alors qu'est-ce que vraiment ce "Adobe Acrobat NPAPI Plug-in, version 10.1.3 (dans Firefox)" stipulé dans Préférences de Firefox ?

J'ai modifié la chose en indiquant qu'il fallait recourir plutôt à Adobe Reader directement..: mais rien n'y fait...: Firefox ouvre un onglet et une page inlassablement blanche...

Je vais re-télécharger Adobe Reader et Firefox 11 et si tout ça s'avère vain, Safari retrouvera sa "place par défaut"...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h00 ----------

Finalement, j'ai fini par éradiquer ce petit souci:

Dans les *Préférences* de *Firefox 11*, j'avais stipulé de recourir à l'application _*Adobe Reader*_ "*par défaut*" , QUE vis à vis du type de contenu dénommé: 

- "_*Adobe Acrobat FDF document*_".

Or, ce n'était pas suffisant: il faut préciser la même chose pour les lignes dénommées:

- "_*Portable Document Format (application/pdf)*_" 

et dans la foulée, j'ai ordonné la même action pour 

- "*Adobe Acrobat XML Data Package File*" et 
- "*Adobe Form Client Data File*"

Et là, tout s'ouvre à bon escient dans le navigateur...!

Sans doute, cela apparaitra évident à certains macusers émérites...mais bon, je ne m'explique pas pourquoi cela s'est modifié intempestivement...(lors d'une maj ?) puisque depuis belle lurette déjà, je parvenais à bien ouvrir et lire des liens PDF depuis ce navigateur...Ce détail demeure étrange pour moi..

Il n'en reste pas moins que Safari reste mon navigateur de référence lorsqu'il y a des turbulences de surf..

Je tenais à refermer ce post correctement.

Salutations cordiales.


----------



## benchpresseur (23 Avril 2012)

cordialjack a dit:


> Pardon de n'avoir posté au bon endroit...
> 
> Merci pour ce commentaire pertinent.
> 
> ...


bonjour

J ai eu le même probléme avec firefox et j ai également dans preferences de firefox ,ouvert applications, selectionné "adobe PDF document" et utiliser Adobe Reader simplement
Tout refonctionne correctement

cordialement


----------



## macopin (30 Avril 2012)

salut, pas si simple d'ouvrir un document PDF dans un navigateur, le mieux est de l'enregistrer, pour pouvoir le faire il faut désactiver ( dans firefox) le plugin Acrobat Npapi en passant par les préférences >géneral >gérer les modules complémentaires et : désactiver celui-ci, ce n'est pas Firefox qui installe ce plugin mais acrobat, en douce. Ce matin je ne pouvais plus télécharger de PDF venant de Orange, Sfr, Canal+, je suis passé par safari, j'ai pu visualiser quelques pages pdf mais pas les enregistrer. Je suis donc revenu sous firefox et ai trouver la solution ci-dessus. Je ne conserve aucun plugin dont le rôle ne m'est pas défini avant installation.

Bonne réception


----------



## bamb (31 Mai 2012)

J'avais ce problème avec Safari. Suis allé voir sur Firefox, il était là aussi. J'ai désactivé le plugin en question sur Firefox, et tout est allé ok, j'ai pu, sous Firefox, imprimer mes pages. Mais le problème subsiste sous Safari. Je ne sais pas comment désactiver le plugin sur Safari ...


----------



## boris_b (23 Août 2012)

Je regrette de ne pas l'avoir mis dans mes favoris. J'avais trouvé (peut-être dans ce forum) la façon de supprimer manuellement ce plug-in. Plug-in qui empêche le téléchargement des PDF (page blanche) sur Mac OS X. Le problème s'était posé lorsque j'avais installé la dernière version de Firefox. Depuis voici ce que nous dit Mozilla Firefox :

https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/blocked/p89

Cette fois-ci j'ai simplement désactivé le plug-in (Outil > Modules complémentaires > Plug-in), et ça marche.


----------

